
Palo Alto considers banning new software companies - clifanatic
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/08/31/no-coding-palo-alto-city-takes-silicon-valley-growth/
======
Tempest1981
What the mayor actually said about Palo Alto:

    
    
      - "It's become a monoculture," Burt says.
      - the city's role as a tech incubator is in danger.
      - Large employers like Palantir Technologies, the secretive private software firm, and Amazon, have taken over
    

He wants to force tech companies to move out when they get too big. It's hard
for startups to get office space when large corporations can easily out-bid
them.

------
jimmywanger
Talking about cutting off your nose to spite your face.

If you think about it, companies coming to Palo Alto increase housing value,
which increases property taxes, which leads to Palo Alto being a nice place.

Plenty of cities would love this "problem".

~~~
Tempest1981
They come to Palo Alto because of the startup culture, which is diminishing.
As the Merc article says, not everything is about maximizing profit.

------
Tempest1981
This headline and story is misleading. The talk is about limiting company size
so startups can return/thrive again. Here is a more balanced article:
[http://www.mercurynews.com/michelle-
quinn/ci_30313704/palo-a...](http://www.mercurynews.com/michelle-
quinn/ci_30313704/palo-alto-considers-saying-no-tech-growth-this)

------
thegr8gatsby
Maybe Palo Alto wants to change the side of the road you should drive on at
the same time.

